# Cape May



## rit.05 (Feb 28, 2007)

Well, next week 8/4-11, I will be staying in Cape May with the family for a week of leave. I am hoping to find some pullage near the house. We will be on Maryland Ave near Pittsburgh Ave.

Not trying to burn anyones holes, just need some advice on bait and general areas I can target. I'll be out there with some experienced and some not so much, so I'm not too concerned about what's pullin as long as we're catchin.

I will also sneak out at night solo to chase down some fish. Sunrise for blues? Night for some sharks? 
Do I need to go down to the point or up to the rocks?

Thanks for the help.

BTW, if you find yourself down near DC and want to get into some monster Potomac River blue catfish I can get you going in the right direction.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Poverty Beach*

Would be your best bet if ya want to fish close. 
Clams and Mackerel are the baits of choice. If ya want to drive a little try the toll bridge between Cape May and Wildwood Crest. For sharks you'll want to go to the State Park or the Cement ship in the point. Just be sure when fishing Poverty Beach that ya don't need a beach tag. I haven't fished there in a while.


----------



## rit.05 (Feb 28, 2007)

I've got catfish rigs with 20 and 40 lb test leaders 4/0, 6/0 & 7/0 circle hooks. I'll be using these with fishfinder rigs and maybe throwing some bucktails around the jetties. I'm hoping for some blues and maybe a flounder or two. 

I assume you mean that WWII bunker thing down by the lighthouse for sharks? 

Any chance at croaker in the surf? How about togs near the bridges? 

Almost forgot about bait. Who's the local b&t...if my $$ gotta go somewhere, i'd rather give it to the local joint.


----------



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

> Just be sure when fishing Poverty Beach that ya don't need a beach tag. I haven't fished there in a while.


 I went past there 2 weeks ago with my fishing party and YES you need beach tags. And they eliminated the stairs at the end of Beach Drive and moved them up 1 block. Now there located at the end of New Jersey Ave. 
But being that its still a CapeMay beach unless you have beach tags the "beachtag mafia" will hunt you down in their lil cart and write you a lovely citation to remember them by  

All the spots RuddeDogg mentioned are good. Goodluck and remember to post reports!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

The bunker, that be the place. They are picking up some Tog around the bridges but you'll want to go along the sea wall in North Wildwood where Moore Inlet used to be. If you get over that way stop in at Jersey Bait & Tackle. They'll hook ya up.


----------



## rit.05 (Feb 28, 2007)

I will post reports all week. We will likely try a lot of different times/tides/techniques whenever we have time to head out. This isn't supposed to be a "fishing" vacation says the wife.... I think I've heard that before(OBX last April )

Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## mmichaud4 (Jul 18, 2005)

*is that*



RuddeDogg said:


> The bunker, that be the place. They are picking up some Tog around the bridges but you'll want to go along the sea wall in North Wildwood where Moore Inlet used to be. If you get over that way stop in at Jersey Bait & Tackle. They'll hook ya up.


now called hereford inlet to the east of the bridge from stone harbor? where can ya park? I see woods along the road on w. anglesea Dr. Can you park there and walk to the sea wall...sorry for bein a pest:redface: you never plan to fail you just fail to plan


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

You can park there. There are trails that lead right to the jetties. Or you can pull right up to the sea wall.


----------



## mmichaud4 (Jul 18, 2005)

RuddeDogg said:


> You can park there. There are trails that lead right to the jetties. Or you can pull right up to the sea wall.


Sweet!! thanks again...


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Small croaks at Sunset beach ... I hear the party boats are picking up 12 inchers in the bay along with some flatties.

By the way, I forgot to mention when I posted my CM report that there were tons of little 1inch fish in the Sunset Beach surf (cement chip) and they were running up onto the beach to escape the hoards of 6" herring. However, nothing appeared to be chasing the herring  

A guy at the bridge between CM and Wildwood Crest was picking up some tog on the bridge supports on the north side of the $1 bridge using shedder. Also an occasional blue.

I'll be down the 9th - 12th, so maybe we'll cross paths  I'll be down with "the boys" so I'll definitely be fishing ... did the family vacation a couple weeks ago and there was little time to fish  

fishhead


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Cool*

Give me a shout.


----------

